#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-28
<jordi__> hola bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit jordi__
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-29
<jolivert> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-30
<lamperouge> hola!
<lamperouge> algu coneix algun sistema asp per ubuntu?
<lamperouge> mhan dit d'una utilitat tipus el visual studio pero no se quina es...
<xeno77> bon dia
<manel41> bona nit. algu sap com carregar shockwave sense emulador?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-01
<wagafo> Bona nit des de Montargull, La Noguera, Lleida
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo
<wagafo> Hola rafael_carreras
<josepgallart> bona nit des de caldes de Montbui
<rafael_carreras> ##############################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt de l'ordre del dia és:
<rafael_carreras> Patrocinis i col·laboradors a festa onírica
<rafael_carreras> s'han oferit a col·laborar els de gnulinux.cat, com sempre
<rafael_carreras> i també els del telecentre de Berga
<rafael_carreras> encara hem de veure què faran als de Berga
<rafael_carreras> suposo que anem bé de col·laboradors
<rafael_carreras> hi ha alguna cosa més d'aquest tema?
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, segon tema
<rafael_carreras> Acceptació de ponències per a la festa onírica
<sergimateo> venga, segon tema que hem de tornar a casa des de la volcanica :P
<rafael_carreras> veig que tenim pocs ponents, de moment
<rafael_carreras> en teoria avui els havíem de triar
<wagafo> Jo no veig cap a la graella, hi ha alguna proposta?
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/OneiricOcelot#Propostes_de_pon.2BAOg-ncies
<wagafo> Doncs no hi ha cap de moment, oi?
<alexm> hola a tothom, faig tard oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, n'hi ha 4
<rafael_carreras> Ismael Fanlo - Diferències entre OpenOffice.org i LibreOffice
<rafael_carreras> Carles Oriol - Virtualització amb kvm (instaŀlació pràctica)
<rafael_carreras> Andrés Hidalgo i Justi Moral - Creació d'una biblioteca digital amb Ubuntu i Greenstone.
<rafael_carreras> Precognis - Presentació Openbravo 3
<wagafo> Acabem de començar però ja ens hem polit un punt
<rafael_carreras> per cert, benvinguts a la reunió número 100
<rafael_carreras> i felicitats a tohtom
<wagafo> Acabarem amb un brindis de cava, oi?
<wagafo> Proposo aprovar aquestes tres ponències
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, 4
<wagafo> Dic, 4 ponències
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, vaya taja amb el cava de la 100a reunió
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, a veure si convenço els de Berga que ens en facin alguna
<wagafo> Sols ens falta una, segons veig a la graella?
<rafael_carreras> veig que només en en falta una
<rafael_carreras> vaja, exacte :)
<rafael_carreras> total, si els de Berga en fan una, ja estarem
<wagafo> Jo em puc oferir a posar de moment una repetició del programa de gestió d'AMPA i si surt alguna cosa o els de Berga volen fer alguna cosa em dono de baixa
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, millor la deixem vacant de moment, que de vegades apareix gent a última hora
<rafael_carreras> ja la posarem si s'escau, d'acord?
<wagafo> Ho dic per ja fer el formulari d'inscripcions, o podem esperar 15 dies més?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, endavant amb el formulari, primer posarem les xerrades a la graella
<rafael_carreras> o no cal pel formulari?
<sergimateo> podem obrir el formulari amb 4 ponents, i quan s'afegeixi el cinquè afegir-ho al formulari?
<wagafo> Deixem doncs "Pendent de confirmar" per la que encara tenim buida? La graella sí cal perquè la gent s'anoti si estarà a l'install o a les presentacions i poder fer una previsió
<sergimateo> o no es viable tecnicament?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, d'acord
<wagafo> Tècnicament no hi ha cap problema, sols que els que s'anotin abans que introduïm l'última ponència de moment veuran "pendent"
<sergimateo> wagafo, cert
<sergimateo> podem deixar la graella lliure just despres de dinar
<sergimateo> i omplir les altres 4 posicions
<rafael_carreras> doncs millor que hi posem la teva, la podem canviar més tard
<sergimateo> si, crec que es millor omplir -ho tot
<sergimateo> i si canviem perque s'ofereixen els de berga doncs modifiquem formulari
<sergimateo> wagafo, que en penses?
<sergimateo> ...per cert, en rafael està modificant la wiki ara mateix
<wagafo> em sembla bé...
<wagafo> Per al formulari també falta informació sobre el dinar, si cal pagar per avançat i tota la mandanga relacionada
<sergimateo> wagafo, diu en rafael que no hi ha res decidit encara, però ho pots anar preparant (potser sense lo de pagar per avançat)
<rafael_carreras> wiki actualitzat
<wagafo> Ja veig que la graella ja està, doncs faig un formulari i el comentem a la llista
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<sergimateo> ja puc fer les acreditacions, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<sergimateo> i fulleto fem o no cal?
<wagafo> Tant per a les acreditacions com per al fulletó també s'haurien d'acabar de confirmar les ponències, oi?
<rafael_carreras> suposo que sí, ara aveure si trobo tothom que va apuntar coses al wiki
<sergimateo> wagafo, cert. Però tampoc m'hi posaré ara mateix, ni aquesta setmana vinent...
<wagafo> sergimateo, d'acord
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, contactaré els ponents per confirmar
<rafael_carreras> a veure si enllestim la setmana vinent
<rafael_carreras> bé avui el dia ha anat prou bé
<rafael_carreras> quan hem arribat a Olot, hem anat a esmorzar llesques amb botifarra i bull negre
<sergimateo> al restaurant el Bosc d'en Toscà
<wagafo> L'aire dels volcans fa entrar molta gana...
<rafael_carreras> després hem pujat al volcà de Montsacopa
<wagafo> Més tranquil que el de l'illa de HIerro
<rafael_carreras> després una cerveseta i cap a dinar
<wagafo> Heu pencat en algun moment???
<rafael_carreras> sí home :)
<sergimateo> wagafo, jo he estat tota la tarda fretting on fire :-)
<rafael_carreras> a les 16 h hem arribat a la install
<wagafo> Hauríeu d'haver comenc
<wagafo> Hauríeu d'haver començat per aquí...
<rafael_carreras> hem resolt dubtes i hem jugat al Freevial i al Frets on Fire
<rafael_carreras> i l'alexm ha fet la seva xerrada sobre Ubuntu amb més de 20 persones a la sala
<rafael_carreras> no hem fet fotos
<rafael_carreras> i ara de reunió
<wagafo> Ens ho creiem
<sergimateo> i ara de reunió... tampoc hem fet fotos. Pero estem a la volcanica, creu-t'ho
<wagafo> Vinga, aneu recollint trastos que encara us queda una estoneta per al retorn
<sergimateo> wagafo, ieeee que es això de recollir trastos? Ara hauriem d'anar a fer les birres i tapes per celebrar la reunió 100
<sergimateo> despres ja mirarem l'hora de baixada
<wagafo> Quina marxa!
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, doncs anem tirant cap al bar
<sergimateo> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> ####################################
<wagafo> Vinga el brindis: per 1000 reunions més!
<josepgallart> que vagui be
<rafael_carreras> bona nit, fins la propera
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<sergimateo> wagafo, brindis brindis!
<sergimateo> bona nit!!!
<josepgallart> bona nit
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<giorgiograppa> ja s'ha acabat la reunió?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-25
<jordisayol> {join #cinnamon
<jordisayol> uff, perdó :-(
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-23
<Soru> Hola a tothom. He entrat per a dir que l'enllaç a identi.ca de la pàgina web no funciona.
<Soru> http://www.ubuntu.cat/%20http%3A/%252Fidenti.ca/group/ubuntaires
<Soru> Sota de "Xarxes socials"
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-24
<javierobcn_> Hola bona tarda a tothom
<javierobcn_> estic interessat a conèixer o formar algun grup local d'usuaris de linux a barcelona que es reuneixin i comparteixin coneixement de forma periòdica.
<javierobcn_> cualquier idea es bien recibida en javierobcn@gmail.com...
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-26
<Soru> Que hi ha algú?
<Soru> xD
#ubuntu-cat 2014-09-25
<Marta> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-24
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, noticia important per la propera fest de ubuntu a Caldes de Montbui, el dinar sera al institut, aviat em pasara la cuinera una proposta de menu !!
<sisco[m]> Bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @ggrappa : menú!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Nyam nyam nyam!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Nyam nyam nyam!], En castellà d'això en diuen « parco en palabras», oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [En castellà d'això en diuen «parco en palabras», oi?], Me les he menjades, havia esmorzat poc 😊.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
